# How long of wheelbase do i need????



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Truck is a 2000 international 4700lp going to put 16ft flat bed on it. Currently truck has 254" I was thinking needs to be cut down around the 200" neighborhood. Any ideas,,,, thanks.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I'll measure the one at the shop. It's an IH with 16ft bed.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

why a 16ft bed on a truck like that? i have an 18ft and that would be as small as i would go. just wondering


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

No sense in spending 35K, F350 or F450 cab & chassis. So Brian thought it made much more sense to buy a 2 ton & shorten it up as it will stand up better.
The city of Omaha no longer purchases 1 ton units for fire & rescue due to the life span of them compared to a 2 ton unit.
16ft is a much better deal than anything longer as to the smaller yards we need to get in to with the truck & loader.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I would suggest going with a 17' or 18' bed and a wb around the mid 220" range or a 20' with a wb in the mid 230" range. Unless you are doing something different those dimensions work well for hauling standard four way 10 frame pallets. 16' dosent quite get you a sixth row on.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>16' dosent quite get you a sixth row on.

Thats a fact . I just finished welding on a little extension to a 16 ' bed on an F800 to get that last row of pallets on.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure if its an issue where you are but in Oregon we have DOT regs. regarding rear overhang of vehicle and it is measured from center of hub of rear most axle to furthest point rear of truck (usually the hitch)...


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Good point. I couldnt find anything in the law that prohiibeted adding a bit of extra length. Gotta make what you have work.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info & ideas. Not sure what I'll do yet the flatbed is still up in the air it is actually longer & needs to be cut down, Smokin deal as in free!! Fyi dont do any big moving & grouping up in holding yards. Stay here and overwinter in NE Neb, Also run much smaller yard sizes than most of you big boys 24-32 to the yard


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

My truck has an 18' bed with a 204" WB 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247830


----------

